# Cynics artwork...



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 11, 2010)

Who does it?I've really been getting into phsychadellic art alot lately,just curious who would be good to go through to purchasee some for band art.thanks!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 11, 2010)

Robert Venosa Online

Have fun!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 11, 2010)

Very talented guy, love his stuff.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 11, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Very talented guy, love his stuff.



Venosa and Borland are my favourite artists. 

Mr Jago and Russ Mills are also really good, too. http://myspace.com/byroglyphics


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 12, 2010)

ZeroSignal said:


> Venosa and Borland are my favourite artists.
> 
> Mr Jago and Russ Mills are also really good, too. MySpace - byroglyphics - 38 - Male - Kingsbridge, UK - myspace.com/byroglyphics



Borland is incredible. I never realised he painted until I got into BLB, and found his gallery. That guy is an all around prodigy.


That work is incredible! Added 

AndroidJones Check that guy out. Did the cover for Soulfly - Conquer


----------

